# Searching for Music Similar to Schubert's Deutsche Messe



## jaumefuste (Jun 12, 2017)

Please where can I find more music the kind of Schubert's Deutsche Messe? Anyone can help? Thank you!

Jaume Fuste


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

jaumefuste said:


> Please where can I find more music the kind of Schubert's Deutsche Messe? Anyone can help? Thank you!
> 
> Jaume Fuste


Did you try Schubert other masses?

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Warner+Classics/0284742


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

You might like Mendelssohn's Elijah.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> You might like Mendelssohn's Elijah.


I left the field open for you to recommend.........:angel:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I left the field open for you to recommend.........:angel:


Thanks for reminding me about Weber's glorious masses! Even though I'm the one who initially recommended them on TC, I forgot about them in this context.


----------



## jaumefuste (Jun 12, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Did you try Schubert other masses?


They are very different from that one! Or, that one is very different from the others.  Thank you all the same!


----------



## jaumefuste (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you! I'll try.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

You could explore Bruckner's masses - in general, Schubert was one of his influences.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Michael's influence on Romanticism is also reflected in the writings of E. T. A. Hoffmann, who praised Michael's sacred music above that of older brother Joseph's. Franz Schubert is known to have visited the grave of Michael Haydn in order to gain inspiration for writing sacred music. https://www.classical915.org/post/happy-birthday-michael-haydn


----------

